# Photography Show on Tonight



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Theres a New Photography show on Five tonight at 7.30pm.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well there's that then there's the Wellington bomber day build then the first light dramatization I loved the book


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, shame on me for not seeing it until now. Anyone see it, and was it any good? If so does anyone know if it's to be repeated.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pooma said:


> Thanks for the heads up, shame on me for not seeing it until now. Anyone see it, and was it any good? If so does anyone know if it's to be repeated.


I recorded it but isnt there an Iplayer type thingy for 5? Or 5 +1?
Phil


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi 

missed this as I was sorting out some leaky plumbing under the sink  and just checked on 5 on Demand and it's saying it's not available...

Not sure if this is because there is a delay of a few hours but hey ho -


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I Sky+ it will watch it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

GIZTO29 said:


> I recorded it but isnt there an Iplayer type thingy for 5?


yup

Here it is >clicky<


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

3/10.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Agree with Buckas, pretty poor really unless it's intended to be a step by step walk through each week for people new to photography. This episode seemed to major on composition and using ambient light, fair enough, but lots of other points and tips could've been mentioned, but maybe they will cover them later in the series. An hour for each episode would be more worthwhile too. Take out the adverts and the programme was 21 minutes long, so not ideal really to cover the subject properly.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought it was very poor, they didn't really explain much, let alone talk about the basics such as aperture, depth of field etc etc


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

wookey said:


> I thought it was very poor, they didn't really explain much, let alone talk about the basics such as aperture, depth of field etc etc


Exactly. The pro chappy mentioned using ambient light, but I don't recall any warning at all of the potential pitfalls and how to combat them, like using a tripod or ramping up the ISO etc. There was a tripod there but I don't actually recall any mention of it, might've missed it though. Nor was there any advice as to how to set the camera up for ambient shots in that artists studio that I remember.
More tips on the relationship between ISO, shutter speed and aperture, as you mention, and what effect they can have, would've been good too for novices. Metering and focusing, white balance etc could've been mentioned as well, but maybe they don't want to bombard people with too much in one hit.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

But it had Suzy Perry in it, so it was the best thing on telly ever....even better than The Inbetweeners.


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

One of the best demos of camera settings I have seen is at http://www.dryreading.com/camera/index.html it uses flash and as you change the settings eg aperture it shows the effect on the picture.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

was a bit disappointed yes they mentioned the rule of thirds but no mention of settings of any discription hopefully it will get better as it goes on, maybe


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I have to admit i lost interest but i think it was the topic. Im not sure i like the format either.....

"Each programme focuses on a different theme; portrait, action, celebration, landscape, holidays and animals. Photography master classes will be provided by Martin Parr, famous for his unique photographs of the great British holiday; top celebrity photographer Harry Borden; award-winning wildlife photographer Tim Flach; wedding photographer of the year Emily Quinton; Sports photographer of the year Bob Martin and top landscape photographer Charlie Waite. After learning from the best in the business, the amateur photographers will be sent on assignments to see if they can produce a truly standout image. 

Read more: http://www.photoradar.com/news/story/panasonic-and-channel-5-team-up-for-how-to-take-stunning-pictures#ixzz0zUGGz9Y5"

Phil


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I definitely thought this weeks show based on Landscapes was much better than the previous 2. Mainly due to the subject but some of the tips the pro gave were great. I better get all Tony Hart and make myself a view finder!:lol:
Phil


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

How on earth did they manage to bag Charlie Waite?

Programme is crap too................


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

It's far too short. The info is rushed and a good half of it is repetition. I get the feeling the best place to be to learn anything from this is the amateurs... They obviously get much more info and guidance. Those amateurs are not so green either, so far they all appear to be photography enthusiasts.

The tips are too brief and not explained to really be useful. I'm just watching this to see the shots people get.


----------

